
 how I reduced my bounce rate 94% with cloudflare? - chanux
http://developdaly.com/web-design/cloudflare-review-and-how-i-reduced-my-bounce-rate-94/
======
al_james
Er. That must have been one hell of a slow site to start with. I am evaluating
cloudflare at the moment. No noticeable change in any user retention stats. No
real noticeable change in site speed either.

